# Torre de 40 pisos para Lima?



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

J Block said:


> Ese es el proyecto Jockey Plaza Town Center, en lo que actualmente es la Plazuela del Jockey...tendria un boulevard, 2 edificios fiancieros (los de arriba), un hotel y un centro medico..
> 
> El proyecto se ha descartado por completo, no se realizara.


No, este proyecto iba a estar en la misma esquina del hipodromo de monterrico como se menciona en la nota, recuerdo que habia un panel donde decia algo asi como: "Aqui se construira el nuevo centro empresarial, hotelero, etc..." ahora solo queda la estructura del panel y algunas plantas


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Primera vez que veo el render de este proyecto fenecido, se ve increible.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No entiendo para que anuncian nada si al final no lo van a construir...que perdida de tiempo...y de paneles...


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

nop..no decia nuevo centor financiero..decia "nuevo casino"....y lo recuerdo bien porque el proyecto era capitaneado por el viejo d un amigo


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Parece que este proyecto, al igual que la tercera tienda ancla del jockey tendran que esperar un buen rato... si es que eso.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ya estamos acostumbrados a esperar, asi que se tomen su tiempo, con tal que algún día lo hagan.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

bueno...o digo otra vez jaja q jodido q soy...yo seria el primero en estrellar un boing en esas torres...si puedo hago chuza


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Osama Bin Bratzo! :eek2:


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Increible proyecto !! que pena que no se haga....


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Wow nunca habia escuchado sobre ese proyecto, lastima que no se realizo como muchos otros proyectos en Lima, pero bueno al menos tenemos esas imagenes para alucinar kay:


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

y nunca vi el render


----------



## Costanero (Dec 2, 2006)

Luis_Olayag said:


> y nunca vi el render


plop ! nunca lo vas a ver xq es noticia del 2005

tio deja de hacer SPAM !


----------

